# Pegasus wings for a horse?



## Frankie's Girl

Looks like ostrich feathers on a wire frame that is either attached to the saddle or with it's own girth.

Really pretty!

I have a black horse (not in my state, tho) that would have ended up eating them if I had something like that made.


----------



## Halloweenie1

It looks like they are on the horse, but I think they are really attached to the rider. Definately ostrich feathers. Make a wire frame and then build upon it? I don't know? I personally would not try to do it on my own. I found a site that makes from Large to Archangel sized wings...maybe they would do custom work to make them look exactly like these? It is worth a try....here is the link.

Huge sized feather angel wings are five feet tall, all hand-made from Dragon Wings of Easton, Maryland


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

This place makes huge wings for church productions, but they're not cheap.

Feather Angel Wings for Church Productions


----------



## churchofsubgenius

Talk to LHallow about how she made hers, they were smaller but I would assume they can be scaled.


----------



## GetScared

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> This place makes huge wings for church productions, but they're not cheap.
> 
> Feather Angel Wings for Church Productions


Nice tip, thanks


----------

